# Government was advised against bank guarantee



## Shawady (16 Jul 2010)

Government was advised to introduce a secured lending scheme instead.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0716/banks.html


----------



## canicemcavoy (16 Jul 2010)

Wasn't the claim that they brought in the guarantee on the "best advice"?


----------



## aristotle (16 Jul 2010)

I am sure the Govt was advised of many different options. It doesn't mean that any of them would have worked any better\worse than what we have now.


----------

